

In praise of data-driven anecdotes  - pavelpadovan
http://www.bigdatarepublic.com/author.asp?section_id=2817&doc_id=257619&

======
richeyrw
Humans are pretty bad thinking scientifically, particularly in the realm of
knowing what a certain probability means (witness the lotto). So providing
some relatable story that illustrates the data is a great idea. I generally
try and open any presentation I give with just such an anecdote.

